# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Здоровый образ жизни >  Бессонница

## Тушти Лалита деви даси

Подскажите, пожалуйста, эффективное средство от бессонницы. Многое пробовала безуспешно, например:
мед, молоко, травяные чаи, пранаяма,растирание маслом внутренней части ноздрей, валерьянка, ранние подьемы, физические упражнения в течение дня.

----------


## Милана

Кажется,что самое эффективное,это ни в коем случае не дремать днём,даже если всю ночь не спалось. Если сутки вообще не спать,то на следующую ночь проблем с бессонницей не будет. Ну или через несколько суток...

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

Не могу, у меня начинает болеть сердце и может быть обморок.

----------


## Милана

Немножко с юмором,но правда,в психиатрических клиниках усыпляют гарантированно.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Попробуйте в молоке заварить мяту. Меня такая штука срубала наповал.

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

> Немножко с юмором,но правда,в психиатрических клиниках усыпляют гарантированно.


Возможно, но как бы так уснуть, чтобы потом вовремя проснуться?

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

Спасибо! Обязательно попробую.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, эффективное средство от бессонницы. Многое пробовала безуспешно, например:
> мед, молоко, травяные чаи, пранаяма,растирание маслом внутренней части ноздрей, валерьянка, ранние подьемы, физические упражнения в течение дня.


Вам бы к доктору к хорошему :buket:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Если проблема в напряжении нервной системы, то надо попробовать шавасану, пранаяму, травки успокоительные (индивидуально подобранные).

А сколько часов вы спите ночью, и во сколько ложитесь? В комнате не душно?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Днём вместо сна попробуйте принять Шавасану на ровной, но не жёсткой поверхности (или на полу постелите). Накройтесь чадаром или одеялом, чтобы было комфортно.

Иногда минут 15 такой шавасаны дает полный отдых телу и уму лучше всякого сна :smilies:

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Многое пробовала безуспешно, например: мед, молоко, травяные чаи, пранаяма,растирание маслом внутренней части ноздрей, валерьянка, ранние подьемы, физические упражнения в течение дня.


Может дело вообще в обратном - есть некий раздражитель, который ежедневно мешает спать?
Например, если я на ночь приму мед или отвар шиповника - бессоница гарантирована.
Возможно у Вас тоже что-то такое есть...

----------


## Дмитрий_И

сон нормализуется если каждый день перед сном пить слегка подслащенное теплое молоко
молоко без посредников )

----------


## Милана

Ещё очень хороший способ,я его много раз проверяла,несколько дней на одном молоке сидеть,больше ничего не есть,но только молоко нужно домашнее. Очень хорошо спать будете. Я очень долго на одном молоке сидела и очень хорошо тогда спала. Магазинное молоко так не действует.

----------


## Сева

"Следует ежедневно совершать процедуру абхьянга (массаж с применением масел и омовение). Она предотвращает старение, дисбаланс доши вата, улучшает и сохраняет зрение, питает тело, продлевает молодость, *улучшает сон*, делает кожу здоровой и повышает ее тургор. Эту процедуру особенно следует применять для головы, ушей и стоп."

Аштанга Хридайа самхита 2.8

Сам постоянно делаю - перед сном в период капха доши (длится с 6 до 10 вечера) берете кунжутное масло (подходит любой конституции) и обльно смазываете себе стопы ног и ушные проходы (пальцем или ватой). И так ложитесь в кровать (на ноги носки чтобы не замаслить постель).

Эта процедура успокаивает ум и повышает капха дошу что ведет к сонливости. Особенно в период капхи который какраз вечером.

И так каждый день.

P.S. стопы и ушные проходы это места где много ваты, если их смазать вата снижается и бодрость которую она дает соответственно тоже.

P.P.S
Только смотрите чтобы желудок у Вас был пустой, потому что если после еды сразу сделать абхьянгу то ничего не переварится.

----------


## gauradas

Чаще бессонница обусловлена повышенной ВАТА или ПИТТА дошей. Если бессонница обусловлена высокой ВАТОЙ, помогут седативные с согревающим действием (например мускатный орех с горячим молоком). При ПИТТА бессоннице седативные с охлаждающим действием например БРИНГАРАДЖ и ДЖАТАМАМСИ. ДЖАТАМАМСИ (индийская аралия)- лучшее средство,она саттвична,не вызывает привыкания и в отличии от тамастичной валерьяны не вызывает тяжести и слабости при длительном употреблении. Также следует помнить, что бессонница может быть на фоне расстройств нервной системы,например неврозы. Здесь потребуется уже комплексное лечение (диета, лекарства,процедуры).В идеале осмотреть пациента для более точной причины бессонницы.

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

А что еще можно кроме мускатного ореха?

----------


## gauradas

Обычно моно компоненты, слабо помогают. Гораздо большей силой обладают составы из  (ашваганда, джатамамси, шанкапушпи, солодка, мускатный орех), порошок САРАСВАТ, которые готовят на ги и принимают с горячим молоком. Но еще раз хотел напомнить, что бессонница может быть вызвана проблемами с нервной системой, репродуктивной системой, заболеваниями щитовидной железы и т.д., рекомендую обследоваться.

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

> ДЖАТАМАМСИ (индийская аралия)


Джатаманси (Nardostachys jatamansi) относится к семейству валериановых, но никак не аралиевых. 




> При ПИТТА бессоннице седативные с охлаждающим действием например БРИНГАРАДЖ





> эти знания результат многих лет изучения различных авторитетных источников восточной медицины, изучения свойств трав...


Режет глаз. Пользуетесь "восточными трактатами" под названием "Травы и специи" Васанта Лада и Дэвида Фроули?
Аавторитетные аюрведа-шастры имеют диаметрально противоположное мнение: 




> bhr̥ṅgarājāstu cakṣuṣyāstiktauṣṇāḥ keśarañjanāḥ | 
> kaphaśophaviṣaghnāśca tatra nīlo rasāyanaḥ ||





> bhr̥ṅgarājaḥ samākhyātastiktauṣṇo rūkṣa eva ca | 
> kaphaśophāmapāṇḍutvagghr̥drogaviṣanāśanaḥ ||





> keśarājo bhr̥ṅgarājaḥ sūryāvarto'rtha mārkavaḥ ||
> mārkavaḥ kaṭukastikto rūkṣa uṣṇo'kṣiśiro'rtihr̥t | 
> kaphavātaharo dantyastvacyaḥ keśyo rasāyanaḥ || 
> hanti kāsakr̥miśvāsakuṣṭhaśophāmapaṇḍutāḥ |





> bhr̥ṅgāraḥ kaṭukastīkṣṇo rūkṣa uṣṇaḥ kaphavātanut | 
> keśyastvacyaḥ kr̥miśvāsakāsaśothāmapāṇḍunut | 
> dantyo rasāyano balyaḥ kuṣṭhanetraśiro'rtinut ||


Не уверен, что Вы понимаете санскрит, поэтому переведу выделенное. 

bhr̥ṅgarājaḥ = бхрингараджа (Eclipta alba)
uṣṇa = горячий
kapha+ghnā = успокаивает капху
kapha+nāśanaḥ = успокаивает капху
kaphavātahara = успокаивает капху и вату
kaphavātanut = успокаивает капху и вату

Брингараджа не оказывает седативного действия.




> эти знания результат многих лет изучения различных авторитетных источников восточной медицины, изучения свойств ... алхимических компонентов.


Смело... Недавно одна преданная девять месяцев пила алхимические препараты, назначенные "преданным-аюрведистом" и получила тяжёлое отравление свинцом. Интересно от чего бы?




> oṣadhyo'mr̥takalpāstu śastrāśaniviṣopamāḥ | 
> bhavantyajñairupahr̥tāstasmādetān vivarjayet ||51|| 
> 
> Даже панацея или лекарство, дарующее бессмертие, назначенное невежественным врачом, станет пагубным, подобно питью яда, удару оружия или молнии.

----------


## Hanna

Ашвагандху пью... Помогает, но когда развернется...
Очень довольна. "Сила коня" и в тоже время спасает от бессонницы...
Потрясающий препарат.

----------


## gauradas

Я описал процесс болезни, указал пациенту на возможные второстепенные причины и дал практические рекомендации. Вы же уважаемый доктор Говардхандхари прабху, кроме никому непонятных цитат, не предложили пациенту ничего, чтобы облегчить его страдания. Еще раз рекомендую, займитесь практикой, вместо критиканства и поливания грязью своих коллег.

----------


## baladasa

скажите, как правильно солодку принимать?

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

> Я описал процесс болезни, указал пациенту на возможные второстепенные причины и дал практические рекомендации. Вы же уважаемый доктор Говардхандхари прабху, кроме никому непонятных цитат, не предложили пациенту ничего, чтобы облегчить его страдания. Еще раз рекомендую, займитесь практикой, вместо критиканства и поливания грязью своих коллег.


Я никого грязью не поливал.  :nono:  
Я лишь показал, что классические аюрведа-шастры считают, что Бхрингараджа имеет горячую природу и успокаивает капху и вату.
В то время как Вы утверждаете, что это растение холодное и успокаивает питту, то есть наоборот. Ваше мнение отменяет мнение Аюрведа-шастр? Хотя ясно конечно откуда Вы это почерпнули. Из книжки "Травы и специи", которая наполовину состоит из таких ошибок, о которых Вы даже похоже и не подозреваете. И я не просил Ваших рекомендаций. Я сам решу что мне делать. Оставьте свой повелительный тон при себе.

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

> Смело... Недавно одна преданная девять месяцев пила алхимические препараты, назначенные "преданным-аюрведистом" и получила тяжёлое отравление свинцом. Интересно от чего бы?


а,да помню,было о нем на форуме-который иготавливает индивидуальные чьяванпраши..там и прортуть и свине было..это он?или еще кто?

----------


## Светлана )

> ясно конечно откуда Вы это почерпнули. Из книжки "Травы и специи", которая наполовину состоит из таких ошибок, о которых Вы даже похоже и не подозреваете


 :swoon:  :swoon:  :swoon:

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

я всегда думала,что мускат бодрит... :doom:

----------


## Судама Випра дас

> Вы же уважаемый доктор Говардхандхари прабху, кроме никому непонятных цитат, не предложили пациенту ничего, чтобы облегчить его страдания. Еще раз рекомендую, займитесь практикой, вместо критиканства и поливания грязью своих коллег.


Зря Вы так, уважаемый Гаура прабху! Говардхандхари прабху 20 лет потратил на то, чтобы на основе именно Аюрведических шастр построить свою практику Аюрведы "как она есть". И он лучший практик Аюрведы на территории СНГ сегодня, но без теории практика не работает. Врач должен быть теоретиком и практиком одновременно. Так пишет величайший знаток Аюрведы Сушрута. Странно, что Вам непонятны цитаты, которые уважаемый Говардхандхари прабху цитирует. Ведь практика Аюрведы строится именно на этих трактатах. Прошу разглядеть за этими цитатами искреннее его желание помочь разобраться (в том числе и Вам) в непонятных вопросах. Вот это, я думаю, и есть реальная практическая помощь преданным. Нельзя консультировать вот так имперсонально в форуме. Нужно подбирать рекомендации для пациента индивидуально. Но как это можно сделать без основы, без шастры?
Вот поэтому я, со всей своей возможной искренностью, пытался и выяснить у Вас на какие трактаты опираетесь Вы в своей практике. Ведь невозможно брать теорию для практики из Акаши  :smilies:  Думаю нам далеко до древних риши  :smilies: 
С надеждой на взаимопонимание и здоровый диалог.

----------


## Митрий

> И он лучший практик Аюрведы на территории СНГ сегодня


Это подкреплено ссылками на аюрведа-шастры?

----------


## Судама Випра дас

> Это подкреплено ссылками на аюрведа-шастры?


Странно, зачем это подкреплять ссылками? Это моё мнение. Думаю, что его достаточно.

----------


## Эдуард22

А я вот иногда заснуть не могу и думаю как заснуть, оказывется хорошая 15 минутная прогулка на ночть и круг маха мантры и сплюю много :smilies: ))))) и ничего ненадо внешнего...

----------


## Sergey2377

Присоединяюсь к вопросу. Бессонница замучала. Ничто не помогает. А на траву денег нет.

----------


## Дамир

> Присоединяюсь к вопросу. Бессонница замучала. Ничто не помогает. А на траву денег нет.


Физически достаточно устаёте ?

----------


## Сева

> Присоединяюсь к вопросу. Бессонница замучала. Ничто не помогает. А на траву денег нет.


Так а в чем мучение? Вы сначала не можете вечером заснуть, а потом спите допоздна и не можете рано встать?

просто если человек мало спит, а потом днем ему спать тоже не хочется то это наоборот хорошо - признак гуны благости - Бхактивинода тхакур спал по 4 часа.

----------


## Sergey2377

> Физически достаточно устаёте ?


когда как.

----------


## Sergey2377

> Так а в чем мучение? Вы сначала не можете вечером заснуть, а потом спите допоздна и не можете рано встать?
> 
> просто если человек мало спит, а потом днем ему спать тоже не хочется то это наоборот хорошо - признак гуны благости - Бхактивинода тхакур спал по 4 часа.


если так размышлять, то, вообще не нужно спать, что ли? ...  как вообще происходит? в сон вечером не клонит. сижу жду. делать нечего. час жду. два жду. три жду...  часа в 4 утра, когда по идее, нужно вставать, только начинает клонить. причём клонить очень сильно.. так что срубает наповал.. и потом до часу-двух дня проснуться не могу. тело, как бетонное. Пытаюсь что-то изменить.. Ничего не получается. Каждый день - одно и тоже.

----------


## Сева

> если так размышлять, то, вообще не нужно спать, что ли? ...  как вообще происходит? в сон вечером не клонит. сижу жду. делать нечего. час жду. два жду. три жду...  часа в 4 утра, когда по идее, нужно вставать, только начинает клонить. причём клонить очень сильно.. так что срубает наповал.. и потом до часу-двух дня проснуться не могу. тело, как бетонное. Пытаюсь что-то изменить.. Ничего не получается. Каждый день - одно и тоже.


У меня то же самое  :smilies: 

сейчас устроюсь на работу должно вроде легче стать, я раньше в таких случаях всю ночь не спал, потом часов в 7 утра ехал на работу и работал а в 7-8 вечера вырубался и вставал уже нормально часов в 5-6 утра.
короче работа помогает, хотя в наше время такая работа что может и мешать - бывает начальник задерживает до 10 и.т.д

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> если так размышлять, то, вообще не нужно спать, что ли? ...  как вообще происходит? в сон вечером не клонит. сижу жду. делать нечего. час жду. два жду. три жду...  часа в 4 утра, когда по идее, нужно вставать, только начинает клонить. причём клонить очень сильно.. так что срубает наповал.. и потом до часу-двух дня проснуться не могу. тело, как бетонное. Пытаюсь что-то изменить.. Ничего не получается. Каждый день - одно и тоже.


У нас сын такой же, с Кали-южными привычками  :smilies: 
Пока вы серьезно не настроитесь на гуну благости, так ничего и не изменится.

Как настроиться: общаться с благостными людьми, лучше с вайшнавами.

Ежедневно читать книги Шрилы Прабхупады.

Работать на благо окружающих, но не уставать слишком. 

 Ежедневно гулять!

Вечером, после семи часов ничего не кушать. В восемь-девять часов, за два часа до сна, выпить стакан горячего, качественного молока с чайной ложечкой меда (вприкуску).

В десять-одиннадцать часов выключить компьютер, лечь в постель, почитать или послушать истории о Кришне, о Рамачандре, об учениках Шрилы Прабхупады. Можно почитать пару кругов Джапы, сразу потянет в сон  :smilies: 

Несмотря ни на что, делать это ежедневно, пока не накроет гуна благости, тогда тело само начнет ложиться и вставать рано. С плохими привычками рекомендуется серьёзно бороться.

Удачи, Харе Кришна!

----------


## Сева

> если так размышлять, то, вообще не нужно спать, что ли? ...  как вообще происходит? в сон вечером не клонит. сижу жду. делать нечего. час жду. два жду. три жду...  часа в 4 утра, когда по идее, нужно вставать, только начинает клонить. причём клонить очень сильно.. так что срубает наповал.. и потом до часу-двух дня проснуться не могу. тело, как бетонное. Пытаюсь что-то изменить.. Ничего не получается. Каждый день - одно и тоже.


было то же самое, решил проблему. после 6 вечера ничего не есть и пить только воду. через пару дней будете в 22 засыпать как ребенок, а в 6 вставать чтобы поскорее наступил завтрак ))
а чтобы голод был терпимым нужно хорошо поесть в 5 вечера.

----------

